# Spring Clean Ups



## cleansweep (Jan 9, 2007)

I live in Ontario Canada and am looking for an assist from people sweeping in similar climate zones. (North East US or Michigan) I have just picked up a lot sweeper in November and was able to pick up a few lots before Mid December. I am busy pounding on doors and making intros. The sweeper will do 50000 sq ft per hour and thats fine but I am absolutely unsure on what to expect for spring cleanup. Do I figure on 2 X or 3X the sweep time for spring clean up during a normal winter season? Appreciate your assist. 
Thanks
Jim V


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i do a little part time sweeper work for a company here in Palos Heights, IL called M.U. Inc(Maintenance Unlimited) i know that we run our sweepers year around. as long as there is no snow on the ground. the company is pretty big too they run 11 trucks all with about 9 stops a night.


----------

